# Herping around Vic



## cheekabee (Oct 16, 2013)

Just a few herping shot from around vic 
Managed to get to the Mallee and had some success



Ramphotyphlops bituberculatus by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Tree skink(Egernia saxtilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Spotted Burrowing Skink(Lerista punctatovittata) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Shingleback by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Royal ctenotus (Ctenotus regius) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Murray Striped Skink(Ctenotus brachyonyx) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Murray Striped Skink(Ctenotus brachyonyx) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Bougainville's Skink (Lerista bougainvillii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Marbled faced delma(Delma Australis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Marbled faced delma(Delma Australis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Burton's Snake-lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Burton's Snake-lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Sand Goanna(Varanus gouldii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Sand Goanna(Varanus gouldii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Sand Goanna(Varanus gouldii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Tree dtella(Gehyra variegata) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Thick tailed gecko(Underwoodisaurus milii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Tessellated gecko (Diplodactylus tessellatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko(Strophurus intermedius) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko(Diplodactylus damaeus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Perons Tree frog(Litoria peronii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Banjo frog(Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Nobbi Dragon(Amphibolurus nobbi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Mallee dragon(Ctenophorus fordi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Mallee dragon(Ctenophorus fordi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Mallee dragon(Ctenophorus fordi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Bearded Dragon(Pogona barbata) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Central Bearded Dragon(Pogona vitticeps) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Central Bearded Dragon(Pogona vitticeps) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Central Bearded Dragon(Pogona vitticeps) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Central Bearded Dragon(Pogona vitticeps) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

And just around Melbourne 



Pair of Striped Legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Striped Legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Striped Legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Blue tongue by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Little whip snake(Parrasuta flagellum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Cunningham skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Swamp Skink by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eatern tiger snake by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Metalic skink by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Water skink(Eulamprus tympanum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Small eyed snake(Cryptophis nigrescens) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Small eyed snake(Cryptophis nigrescens) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



lowlands copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



lowlands copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Growling grass frog by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Growling grass frog by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Growling grass frog by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

And Another Impar, these guys are every where. 




Striped Legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 16, 2013)

Fantastic shots and a nice array of species. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Mitella (Oct 16, 2013)

Eastern spiny tailed gecko
*(Strophurus williamsi)* 

Good photography Akash.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2013)

JWrightyy said:


> Eastern spiny tailed gecko
> *(Strophurus williamsi)*
> 
> Good photography Akash.



It is an intermedius
common name should be southern spiny tailed though

awesome shots brother


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 16, 2013)

Ah damn thanks for that Nick and Jwrighty I've fixed it on Flickr.


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 16, 2013)

Fantastic photos, absolutely brilliant!Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the scientific name for the tree skink E. striolata? .Absolute beauties mate!


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 16, 2013)

nickg said:


> Fantastic photos, absolutely brilliant!Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the scientific name for the tree skink E. striolata? .Absolute beauties mate!


Ah damn yeah you are absolutely right, saxatilis is the black rock skink, thanks for that I will change it on flickr.


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 31, 2013)

Some more recent finds 



White lipped snake(Drysdalia coronoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Swamp Skink(Lissolepis coventryi) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



White lipped snake(Drysdalia coronoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



lowlands copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



White lipped snake(Drysdalia coronoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 4, 2013)

Fantastic photos, thank you for sharing


----------

